# Zugriff auf Router durch seine MAC Adresse...



## djsubsonic83 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein problem mit einem router,
ich müsste ein paar ports freigaben machen und den dhcp
im router aktivieren.

Mein problem besteht allerdings darin das ich vom router
nur eine MAC-Adresse habe und keinen schimmer habe wie
ich nun auf den router zugreifen kann, da nirgendwo eine IP
verzeichnet ist.

Hoffe mir kann jemand dabei helfen.

Greetz
DJ.SubSonic


----------



## stain (7. Juni 2008)

Routername?


----------



## Navy (7. Juni 2008)

Sende per Broadcast irgendwas in lokale Netz. Mit "arp" kannst Du dann die Zuordnungstabelle auslesen.


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2008)

simpelste Variante - *Hardware-Reset* ( Handbuch ), Standard-IP mit Standard-Name und -Passwort wird vergeben ( Handbuch ).

mfg chmee


----------



## Navy (9. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch Blödsinn. Warum sollte man alle Einstellungen zurücksetzen, damit man auf den Router zugreifen kann?


----------



## chmee (9. Juni 2008)

Weil man dann die im Handbuch genannten Daten nutzen kann. Das ist für einen Unbedarften einfacher als Broadcast-Paket und arp. Na zum Glück habe ich auch geschrieben *simpelste* anstatt *beste* Variante  Und soviel hat man auch nicht neu einzustellen, mal abgesehen von Trigger/Forwardingtabellen.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (17. Juni 2008)

Und die simpelste und einfachste Variante ist ipconfig /all einzugeben, denn da steht der Punkt an dem das Netz verlassen wird (sprich Gateway). Sprich ole die Router IP.

Mfg Andre


----------

